# [SOLVED] Mail Merge, Number to 2 Decimal Places (Word)



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have some numbers on a mail merge that I want to show to 2 decimal places, however if the second decimal place is a zero then the formula I use only shows to 1 decimal place.

The 2 formulas I have been using are below;

£{ MERGEFIELD "NUMBER" \# "#,##0.0x" }

£{ MERGEFIELD "NUMBER" \#0.0x }

Both formulas result in the same problem, see example below;

MERGEFIELD "NUMBER" is 102 let's say. Both formulas display the number as £102.0

If the number is 102.01 then it is correctly displayed as £102.01

These numbers are the results of formulas in Excel so the decimal places are more than to 2 places.

I'm using Word 2007.

Thanks for any help in advance.

Luke


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Mail Merge, Number to 2 Decimal Places (Word)*

Croos-posted at: Mail Merge, Number to 2 Decimal Places

Luke, for cross-posting etiquette, please read: A message to forum cross posters | Excelguru.ca


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Mail Merge, Number to 2 Decimal Places (Word)*

Hi,

I finally found a fix for this, it involves a little bit of work in Excel.

Basically, find the position of the the decimal place in the number using the =FIND function.

Add 2 to this number.

Using the =LEFT function, select the number of characters which you have determined above.

In the mail merge itself, use switch \# "#,##0.00x" & this will show all of your numbers to 2 decimal places.

Hope this will aid other people who have had the same problem as me!

Regards,

Luke


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

If your aim is to have all values to output to 2 decimal places, all you need to use is a MERGEFIELD coded as:
{MERGEFIELD Number \# ,#0.00}
No changes to the data source are needed.


----------

